# GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?



## Zermalmer (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
da ich meinen alten GFK Teich irgendwie nicht loswerde (die meisten können sich dazu nicht durchringen sie dann doch zu kaufen oder der Ehepartner hat dann doch was dagegen oder sowas in der Richtung) kamen wir nun auf die glorreiche Idee:"Warum nicht einfach das Ding im Garten wieder integrieren und als Pool benutzen?"
Ok, es ist nur ca. 80cm tief, aber um ein wenig rumzuplanschen und sich zu erfrischen sollte es locker langen.

Würde es langen, wenn man dem Becken einen kleinen Bodenablauf, 1-2 Zulaufdüsen, nen Sandfilter und eine Pumpe (natürlich nur 12V und sicher aufgestellt) spendiert?

Oder habe ich da grundsätzlich einen Denkfehler und stelle mir das zu einfach vor und habe entscheidendes vergessen?


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Also mein pool hat keinen bodenablauf.
Einfach einen skimmer und nen sandfilter dranhängen. . .warum sollte das nicht gehen . . .

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Hallo Mandy,
einen Ablauf hätte ich halt gemacht, damit ich das Ding im Winter trocken legen könnte.

Aber Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## lotta (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Andreas, 
den bekommst du auch in "Null Komma Nix",
 mit einer Schmutz-oder Gartenwasserpumpe leer:
Ich finde deine Idee cool , vor allem, bei den momentanen Temperaturen.
Viel Spaß beim Planschen


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Halo Lotta,
klar bekommt man den auch mit ner Pumpe ruck zuck leer.

Anschlüsse für den Filter muss ich ja eh machen... da kann ich dann nen Abzweig vorsehen,
um entwässern zu können.
Muss ja nicht ein 'echter' Bodenablauf sein


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Warum denn leer machen ? 
Wenn die schale eingebuddelt ist,bleibt das wasser drin.
Nach der saison mit ner plane abdecken und fertig.
Machen wir mit unserem pool seit jahren.

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Hallo Mandy,
ok...das wäre dann halt die Option der Dinge, die ich halt nicht weiss und kenne.

Kenne mich halt mit Poolwasser und Technik nicht aus.
Filter einfach weiter laufen lassen und dann past das? oder wie funktioniert das dann?

Ich komme mir grad ein wenig vor wie ganz am Anfang meiner Teicherfahrungen und steh wohl irgendwie auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Okay andreas,

Wir haben ein in die erde gelassenes stahlwandbecken,3,5m durchmesser, 90cm tiefe.
Gefiltert wird über einen einhängeskimmer und  eine poolsandfilteranlage mit selbstansaugender 7500l pumpe.

Ist die badesaison vorbei, werden skimmer,pumpe und filter abgebaut und (nicht wie beim teich) trocken gelagert. 
Der pool wird mit einer gewebeplane abgedeckt und ruht bis zur nächsten saison.

Ist der winter vorbei und es wird langsam badewetter,wird die plane entfernt und die technik aufgebaut und angeschlossen.
Das wasser ist immer kristallklar,bis auf ein paar restalgen vom vorjahr die sich am boden abgesetzt haben.
Die sauge ich mit dem schlammsauger erst ab,fülle dann etwas wasser auf,gebe chemie (aktivsauerstoff oder chlor) dazu und nun feuer frei 

Die sandfilteranlage läuft nur tags und auch nur wenn niemand im wasser ist.

Das nachchloren erfolgt bei uns frei schnauze. Wir messen keine werte (wer viel mißt,mißt mist).
Aktuell scheint das wasser ohne nennenswerte chemie zu sein,denn meine __ frösche planschen da gerne drin.
Hole ich sie raus,sitzen sie 30min später wieder im pool 
Weil ich ja kein anderes gewässer im garten habe 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Ich bade einfach selber:hai, in meinem kleinen Fischteich   
und meine Fische lieben es...
denn dabei wühle ich wohl, ein wenig "Irgendwas" auf 
und danach wird im Sand und am Kies, gesucht, gelutscht und wieder ausgespuckt
Für eine Abkühlung ist das bei diesen momentanen Temperaturen einfach genial.


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Ausführungen.

Dann ist erstmal alles klar und ich kann dann das Bauprojekt für nächstes Jahr planen.
Erst müssen leider noch 2-3 andere Sachen fertig gemacht werden, bevor ich im Garten eine neue Baustelle eröffne, so verlockend auch ein Pool für den Sommer im Moment ist.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: GFK Schale zu Planschpool umbauen?*

Na dann viel spaß 

Mandy


----------

